# V-cube 5 out of the box speed?



## martijn_cube (Aug 13, 2008)

I've received my Black V-cube 5 yesterday, but i wander how smooth it should be. Because mine is far from it  
It's not very pleasent to turn it, i can't turn one(or more) layers with one finger.( i can do a U with one finger, but not R2 moves) i now solved it 10 times or so. 
Is the V-cube 5 always this stiff? And should it loosen up in time, or should i lube it or something? I know it has to break in, but is it suppost to be this stiff?
What is your experience with the Black V-cube 5 and it's smoothness right out of the box?

tnx


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah V5s are not very good out of the box but after about a week they get really nice. I'd compare it to a fresh easty 5x5.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 13, 2008)

ok tnx. ik hope it will get better really soon . compared to my ES, my ES has really no friction when i turn a layer.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

V5 white is pretty good out of the box
V5 black is pretty bad out of the box

I understood from others that V5 white becomes "perfect" by breaking it in and lubing it
I understood from others that V5 black becomes "pretty decent" by lubing it. I haven't heard anything about breaking it in.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 14, 2008)

my white v5 still kinda sucky..and lube doesnt work on it! anyone help? i've played with it for over a week -.- maybe 2 weeks now.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 14, 2008)

they should have made adjustible tention of the centers 
but i will try to break ik in for a month or so, and then lube it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 14, 2008)

i just got mine today...pretty bad, but getting better


----------



## cwdana (Aug 14, 2008)

My white was pretty horrible out of the box. 

Lubed and it's decent.
Breaking it in...


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 14, 2008)

But because V-cubes tells us not to lube them to much, sould i first break it in, and then lube it, or lube it and then continue breaking in?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 14, 2008)

I usually hear people saying to break it in first then lube it. Thats what I did to mine and mine is amazing now.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 14, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> I usually hear people saying to break it in first then lube it. Thats what I did to mine and mine is amazing now.



ok tnx. and do you have a black or white one?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 15, 2008)

White, I dont like the black ones I'm a white guy, well not rilly but I like white cubes better.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 16, 2008)

You just have to break it in and get used to moving it, once you're used to it, everything will fall perfectly into place. It's a wonderful feeling, I wish I can get one soon, haha.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 16, 2008)

it's getting a bit better, but my 7x7 still is alot smoother. but even with my slow V5 i have the same times as with my ES, because the ES locks up alot. oh well, just solve,solve and solve


----------



## Wacky (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry for the random question - 

I heard from a poster somewhere that V-cubes weren't made in China - does it say on the pack where the V-cubes are made in?


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 16, 2008)

maybe in greece? i haven't really looked that close at the package. but that's where the come from, but if they are really build there too i don't know.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 16, 2008)

how do i actually take my V5 apart? i can't get one piece out. with wich one should i start? i tried it like a 3x3, but i'm afraid i will break a piece.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 17, 2008)

i tried to lube my v5 but it makes no difference


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 17, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> i tried to lube my v5 but it makes no difference



how did you lube it? i can't even get one piece out. it's so tight.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 18, 2008)

well after lubing the V5 (just sprayed some silicone between the cubies) it's much better. still not as smooth as the ES, but almost as smooth as my 7x7. so i will say that sillicone did a very good job on my V5 cube. it was instantly smoother.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 20, 2008)

You gotta take out the center pieces first. When I lubed mine it didnt make a big difference at first, but after awhile it is turning amazing.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 20, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> You gotta take out the center pieces first. When I lubed mine it didnt make a big difference at first, but after awhile it is turning amazing.



Nah, the wings are easier to remove.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe but when mine pops its always the center pieces. anyway you dont have to take the whole thing apart to lube it. Just turn each layer a half turn and spray down the corner parts. Pestvic has a video about it I think.


----------



## cwdana (Aug 20, 2008)

I posted earlier, but here is an update. 

Out of the box - not so great. Hard to finger trick.
Lube - better, but still no eastsheen
Lube + breaking in - amazing. I'm finger trickin and cutting corners. 

I watched several of Levi's vids solving the V5 and I figured if his could be so lose, I'd try to get mine as lose too. (Of course, he says he didn't lube it, so - seem slike breaking in is key.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 20, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> crazyasianskills said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta take out the center pieces first. When I lubed mine it didnt make a big difference at first, but after awhile it is turning amazing.
> ...



the wing is that one of the edge pieces? my V5 is really tight.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 25, 2008)

i lubed my v5 and within 2 days the lubrication wore off..damn..


----------



## Matt Valenzuela (Jul 12, 2009)

the v5 takes a little while to get the turning better. mine was okay out of the box, but R2's and such were hard to do out of the box. give it a week or two, and it should clear up. mind you, i have the white V-Cubes, and have done no modifications.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 12, 2009)

My white v5 was very good right out of the box. Haven't lubed it yet, and doubt I will for quite a while, because it turns great as is.


----------



## mattch00 (Dec 30, 2012)

Wacky said:


> Sorry for the random question -
> 
> I heard from a poster somewhere that V-cubes weren't made in China - does it say on the pack where the V-cubes are made in?



they're made in greece

also i got a v5 for christmas this year the outer layers are very ratchety. any suggestions?


----------



## panyan (Dec 30, 2012)

At first my V5 was a bit clunky but after breaking it in it is not lovely and smooth - one of my favourite cubes


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 30, 2012)

You should do one of two things to the cube: either modify the outer layer corner bumps to stop lots of the clicking, or you could break it in a LOT. Or both.


----------



## mattch00 (Dec 30, 2012)

k thanx


----------

